# Game #32: Knicks @ Cavs (1/10/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS* 

*New York Knicks* *(10-21) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers* *(20-11)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 4:00 pm PT, 7:00 pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

The Cavs won a nice game against their divisional rivals, the Milwaukee Bucks. With ample time to rest, Cleveland should be ready to go against the Knicks. The Knicks are coming off a win against the Sonics and have won three games in a row. It will be interesting to see how Coach Brown plays/handles the Damon/Ira/Luke situation.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This is one of those games we would lose in the past. Expect to see alot of Mo Taylor pick and roll, and Crawford always gets hot against us. The Knicks in general have started playing well so we're catching them at a bad time.

I'm 100% confident in this win though because of LBJ. He always brings his A game against Larry Brown and will close this one out for us down the stretch.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Also i'd give DJ one more shot and if he keeps bricking, come with Luke.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This game worries me for some reason. The Knicks was a one of those games listed as "easy win" for us but we lost it and got knocked out of the playoffs.

In addition, the Knicks have a bunch of uber quick guards who just kill us. I expect to see A LOT of Mike Wilks and hopefully Luke will break the 20 minute mark this game.

Lebron better get up for this just to stick a knife into the jerk named Larry Brown: thank god he's not our GM


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Also i'd give DJ one more shot and if he keeps bricking, come with Luke.


If DJ stinks up the first half, Coach Brown should let Luke and Ira handle it from there out and not play Damon in the second half.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 01/10/2006 | BENEFICIALLY LATE*












> *BENEFICIALLY LATE*
> *Peripatetic Brown finally arrives in Cleveland as head coach of Knicks*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Brown stands by his guard*












> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *Brown stands by his guard*
> 
> Tuesday, January 10, 2006
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | New York Knicks/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Knicks are a matchup nightmare for the Cavs, when you stop and think about it. They are kind of good at all the weakest areas for the Cavs. I mean, do you think Marbury and Crawford won't run the pick and roll? Do you think Frye won't hang out on the perimeter? Could be tougher for the Cavs than it is for most teams against the Knicks.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Drew Gooden opened the game with an ESPN calibur play.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Only 2 minutes into the game but Cleveland looks real confident out there. They're pushing the ball very well off rebounds.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is already in the bonus and there's 7:56 left in the quarter (on the next play).

Zydrunas scores and "one."


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Eddy Curry sits Ilgauskas doing work in the post and Lebron James will be usual Go Cavs!!!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland has missed their last 5 shots. They've gone into a semi-cold spell. Right as I type that, James comes into the lane with the finger roll.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I like what i'm seeing defensively, this is like 4 or 5 games in a row now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Come on attack the basket jeez we have them in the penalty


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gooden with another nice dunk. He's been nice tonight. Then he has the big block.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Drew def looks good out there. Every time I think we should trade him he has a game like this.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is only 31% from the floor. The offensive really fell off from the early going. Meanwhile, the Knicks are getting right back in the game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James to the hole. That's what he should keep doing. Since the jumper doesn't look hot right now, become a driver.

Cleveland holds a 3 point lead at the end of the first quarter (23-20).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Not a good 1st qtr.

Channing Frye was popping jumpers on us left and right, and James is off with his J.

The defense was solid for the most part, we will need a boost from the bench


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron was really shotjacking in the first quarter. If he's not careful he's going to end up with close to 30 shots tonight. That's not his game. He needs to be more patient. Get Z going.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Since we need energy, it'd be nice if Brown could get Luke some action in the 2nd quarter and not wait until the late 3rd or 4th to give the kid a little burn.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James' jumper is still off but he got a rebound and dished a nice pass in a short sequence.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Someone please guard Channing Frye


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James to the hole with the lay up. Keep going to the hole.

On a side note, it would have been nice if AV were healthy because we have nobody to check Fyre. Nobody.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't like this game right now...we are just a step out of rhythym. 

I get this feeling the Knicks are gonna hit us with a quick scoring run if we don't take control of this game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This crap with Frye is ridiculous


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

You're right. We just look awful right now. There's nothing positive happening out there for us.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This team sucks so bad without Lebron, give me a break. The way this team plays when he sits we might not win 10 games if he got injured.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ This is where the loss of Hughes is glaringly obvious. He could be the man or the mini-LeBron when James was out. But we lack such a player now.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Thank goodness for Drew tonight. Without him, we'd be down by 10 tonight. 

Sweet pass from James to Gooden.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^I know, praise the lord drew decided tonight was one of the games he would show up.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

How was that last pass not off somebody's leg?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is only shooting 33% from the field. The awful shooting continues.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man the crowd needs to do a better job of picking up the team, there shouldn't be ANY boos when your at home.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why is Lebron playing like this? 

He is just way out of control on offense.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Even LeBron is in the funk. This is the worst I've seen the team look this season.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

wow nice spin move by Lebron


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron with the man-sized dunk to say, "Shut up, Remy!"


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Man the crowd needs to do a better job of picking up the team, there shouldn't be ANY boos when your at home.


Especially when you've won two of your last three.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron and Drew have 30 of our 41 points. Somebody else needs to step up.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How old is Wilks? He is showing some promise.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Why is Lebron playing like this?
> 
> He is just way out of control on offense.


I agree. Though there have been some good spots. He needs to keep looking for his teammates. I know they aren't hitting. But they might start soon.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> How old is Wilks? He is showing some promise.


27 I think. He's been around the league for awhile.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland trails by 1 at halftime (44-45). That last attempt at the buzzer was a nice try. Towards the very end, we started to look a little better.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man we have to upgrade the PG position, we just get murdered by good backcourts (25 to 3!!). 

With Hughes out it's like last year all over again. 

And we're getting killed on the boards, this game has loss written all over it.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

If we could somehow get more points from our bench (NY has a 26-8 edge over us there) and play better defense, we can win this game even if our shooting doesn't improve (which I am praying it does).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why did D. Jones see 15 minutes and Luke a half a minute?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Why did D. Jones see 15 minutes and Luke a half a minute?


 Hmm can you say awful:

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Damon Jones, PG</td><td>15</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eric Snow, PG</td><td>18</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Damon should be very close to being benched for the remainder of the night.

LeBron with the banking fadeaway. Then with the "and-1." Wow.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Zydrunas picks up his 4th foul. This is not good.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ugg Z picks up his 4th, you can't match him up against Curry Brown. Put him on Antonio Davis...bad coaching move


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

BENCH DJ Bring In Wilks


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Damon was beat like a dog on that last play. Bench him!

Great play James and Gooden!!!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Stop blaming D. Jones: Brown is supposedly a defensive coach and he can't seem to see a bad matchup out there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It's all the guards for the Knicks, we can't matchup.

I don't know why he won't play Wilks more 

And STOP gunning 3's i'm so tired of our team doing that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bout time DJ, he better hit another 5


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

If we won't change our match ups, we need to use a zone on defense. I'm shocked at how RARE we bust out the zone. We should use it more.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Play Wilks and Snow together then: Snow on Marbury and Wilks on Robinson. Or put in Luke and use size to our advantage.

D.Jones making one 3 a game ain't going to win us squat


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Good call. I like that offensive foul call.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't like all the 3's, we have momentum attack the basket.

It's like Donyell and DJ don't think they can do anything else.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why are we shooting all these 3's again: it's like Jones and Marshall forgot how to play the rest of the game of the basketball.

thank god for James and Gooden. Play freakin Luke Jackson - this is really starting to piss me off


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Do you guys realize how bad we would be blowing these teams out if the threes were falling at just a normal rate for Yell and DJ? I mean we're winning these games anyways. But imagine if we were playing well....


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Play Wilks and Snow together then: Snow on Marbury and Wilks on Robinson. Or put in Luke and use size to our advantage.
> 
> D.Jones making one 3 a game ain't going to win us squat


Since Brown is stubborn and probably won't change the match ups, Wilks won't see the time he truly deserves (IMO, he's eating into D. Jones time already and should get the lion's share of the minutes right now) and Luke is rarely used in a consistent way. So Coach Brown better hope we get hot from the floor or use a zone (since he probably isn't going to sub unless forced by fouls).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I don't like all the 3's, we have momentum attack the basket.
> 
> It's like Donyell and DJ don't think they can do anything else.


It's because they are struggling with it. So it's consumed their thought process.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice charge taken by Drew. He anticipated that play and rotated over early.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

You know what's crazy? Lebron is 11/21 from the field after that horrid start.

I don't know how he does it


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron is finding his jumper. I'm shocked because it was looking terrible early on. :banana: 

We're up 11. This is the offensive run we've been waiting for.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron is on fire


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh hell yeah. Go nuts!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That little run was all Lebron, amazing how he just takes over games.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh oh Crawford better not get hot: he's hurt us before


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Get Damon Jones Out Of The Game Brown


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why does DJ have such a long leash???????????????


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Marshall with a nice tip. We're starting to play bigger now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Oh oh Crawford better not get hot: he's hurt us before


Crawford and Mo Taylor everytime we play the Knicks. Not a coincidence Brown is milking them now.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Mike Wilks is in the game to replace Damon Jones.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Why does DJ have such a long leash???????????????


 Brown is a rookie coach and all but his substitutions are as baffling as Paul Silas's was


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

That shot from LeBron was nuts. No way.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Damon Jones, PG</td><td>30</td><td>1-5</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
Pathetic especially the 30 minutes played part: I mean come on now


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Great tip by Z.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

41-15 edge to NY in bench points. Ack!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't like how this game is going: no rhythm for us and Crawfor getting hot for them


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Facial by Z!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z with some big blocks in the 4th


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big shot for Wilks. Yes sir.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LOL Wilks with 2 3 pointers this game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Guys Wilks deserves his props, he is stepping up big time.

What a great pickup by Ferry.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Mike Wilks is taking Damon Jones job. Flat out.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Donyell stepped on the sideline again. He gets called for that every now and then.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We need one more run to win this game: hopefully NY won't get a run either


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We need to get into the offense quicker, seems like we're always fighting against the shot clock.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why did Brown sub DJ back in?????????????


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Our offense has been bad the last 3 possessions.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jesus we're giving this game away thanks to Brown playing D. Jones


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Jesus we're giving this game away thanks to Brown playing D. Jones


It's bull****. Crawford lights up everytime he sees DJ and it's not like Damon is hitting at ALL.

Wilks makes two open 3's and you bring DJ in?? Why exactly?

What does DJ bring over WIlks if Wilks is actually MAKING jumpshots.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Had a very bad feeling about this game and this is what I feared for the Cavs: guards scoring at will while getting no production from our backcourt.

Does Brown really think starting D. Jones against Kobe Bryant is the way to go this Thursday?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We're running out of time in this game


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

We are so cold. Only 1 point in the last 5:15. 

6/26 from beyond the arc.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Man. These last few games have been like pulling teeth trying to score.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Someone else will have to step up and hit a shot cause the Knicks are sending people at Lebron whenever he gets the ball. 

I mean alot of the shots we're missing are wide open.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Man. These last few games have been like pulling teeth trying to score.


 No other guy who can create his shot other then Lebron w/o Hughes. We have a guy who can pass and at least create movement in Jackson but Brown refuses to play him


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

We are 0 for our last 13.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This is a terrible loss.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> This is a terrible loss.


 D. Jones >30 minutes
Luke Jackson <1 minute

Hmmm doesn't make a lot of sense to me.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

**** man. We had to catch the Knicks when they turn it around and have won 3 straight

6-28 from 3pt line tonight = Houston Loss

We are last years Cavs without Hughes.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron hits a shot but it's too late. 

1 out of our last 14.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's going to be a lonnnnnng month.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*New York 92, Cleveland 84*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Box Score*

When does Hughes come back?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Box Score*



Pioneer10 said:


> When does Hughes come back?


8 weeks from now.....

And we have a ton of road games coming up.....things could get ugly real fast if our guys don't stop bricking.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Why bother beating Detroit and Miami if you're going to lose to Houston and New York? "Big games" are worthless if you have a chance of missing the playoffs. Cavs need to bring it every night.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Remember the days with Larry when we scored over a 100 with ease? Another 80pt gem tonight. 

Look at some of the stats from this game:

We shot 37%...4/20 in the 4th qtr

6/28 from 3

got outscored *50 to 21* in bench points

got outscored *57 to 11* in the backcourt

If this is a precursor of life without Hughes Jan is gonna be a dark month around here.. :dead:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

This is easily the most frustrating loss of the season.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Box Score*

I'll say it before and I'll say it again; trade Damon for picks (1st rounder if you can) and pick up a PG off waivers. I think Eisley would be better than Damon Jones. Maybe I'm crazy, but whatever.

Then again I only watched the 4th quarter. What did I miss before that?



Benedict_Boozer said:


> 8 weeks from now.....
> 
> And we have a ton of road games coming up.....things could get ugly real fast if our guys don't stop bricking.


*Eight*? WTF? I thought this was 6-8 weeks, starting last week?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hey. At least we are playing better defense. Right, guys? Right? right?

I seriously doubt we could get a first round pick for Damon Jones. You'd have to pay most teams to take Damon Jones right now. I can't think of a single team that could actually use him right now. He's probably stuck here for the duration of his contract unless he ends up in a package deal of some sorts.

I think one of Jackson or Pavlovic needs to be traded. They aren't being used, so why not bring a player in that we can use? Y' know?


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

That Chinese sneaker company is to blame.

Damon Jones just signed a contract with them very mysteriously, almost like something out of a weird dream. They told him to proclaim himself the best shooter in the world as a prelude to this slump. This way, he can shoot as much as possible without any suspicion...his overwhelming confidence would be a valid excuse.

Why, you may ask? Because they feel LeBron has stolen Yao Ming's thunder and the only way to strike back legally would be to make DJ tank. They offered him free shoes and installed a magnetic chip in his hand, which he presses on every time he releases the ball to throw off the trajectory. In one instant where it didn't work, China sent an electric shock to his head, causing him to clutch his ears in discomfort. He later played it off as if he didn't want to listen to the crowd's applause, but since he is known to bask in his own glory he knew that story wouldn't fly. He then half-assed it to saying "That gesture was only directed to some of the fans" but I see through his thinly shrouded veil.

Damon Jones, I'm on to you.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 01/11/2006 | Problems continue*












> *Problems continue*
> *Cavaliers struggle against Knicks heading into long road stretch*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Larry Brown: 'It was a a terrible time for me'*












> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *Larry Brown: 'It was a terrible time for me'*
> 
> Wednesday, January 11, 2006
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Knicks turn up pressure in fourth*












> *Knicks turn up pressure in fourth*
> 
> Wednesday, January 11, 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Just nicking the rim*












> _The Cavs’ LeBron James, left, snatches a rebound with backup help from Drew Gooden, middle, to keep it away from the Knicks’ Channing Frye._
> 
> *Just nicking the rim*
> *Jones admits slump; Cavs 4-for-20 in 4th*
> ...


----------

